# tivo wont display on tv



## ashagplz (Sep 26, 2004)

this is a strange one. Moving tivo to a spare room to make way for sky hd. Seems straightforward enough. But heres the weird thing. It works fine on my main TV, a panasonic plasma. When i hook the skrt up to a sony klv 23hr2 the sony doesnt seem to like the signal. It keeps making a clicking noise and wont display a picture. It works fine with any other skart input just not with the tivo. I have tried the tivo set to pal only and rgb or pal. I just dont see what could be upsetting the sony to the extent it cant display anything.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

From the Sticky Thread.



> TV problems when TiVo is on
> Some users are reporting problems with their TV's after the upgrade to V2.5.5 (mainly Philips but some Sony, Toshiba and other stes) - these include the TV switching itself off and inability to change the volume (or other odd remote control issues when trying to use the TV). Ring up customer services and request the V2.5.5a update which will remove the Teletext subtitle recording feature which these sets do not like.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

You have to beware also requesting the s/w fix for your tivo if it has a drive bigger than 160Gb.

Further searches of forum will confirm if this will be an issue for you.

Automan.


----------



## ashagplz (Sep 26, 2004)

the set has twin 250 gig drives. So the new update wont work?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

ashagplz said:


> the set has twin 250 gig drives. So the new update wont work?


That's correct - if you have network access you just need to copy the 'fixed' version of pxmpegdecode.o to /lib/modules and that will sort out the problems with your TV without changing the software version or causing a download that will overwrite your LBA498 kernel.


----------



## ashagplz (Sep 26, 2004)

nope dont have network access to it. Can i attach it to a windows pc and do it that way? I saw something about booting from this cd
http://www.silicondust.com/nic_cd_20050218.iso

but it doesnt exsist. What happens if you boot into windows with the tivo drive attached?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

ashagplz said:


> What happens if you boot into windows with the tivo drive attached?
> 
> 
> > Windows writes to the boot sector of the disk and Tivo won't boot afterwards. It can be fixed with a program called MakeTivoBootable but you don't want to have to do that! In Windows you wouldn't be able to access the Tivo file system to make the changes anyway.
> ...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You need the Silicondust ISO from here http://download.silicondust.com/tivo/nic_cd_20050218.iso

Then mount your TiVo drive's partition 4 and copy pxmpegdecode.o from this zipfile to /lib/modules.


----------

